# Vulkan Lives - Preorders



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They are now up on the website, all three editions - ebook, hardback and mp3.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Ebook available to download now or just pre-order? If it's the latter do we know a download date yet?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Preorder only at the moment, it doesn't give a specific date but it does say August.

Edit: Have to say though, I love the way Vulkan looks in that pictures, it's not often I agree with portrayals of Primarchs but that's pretty cool.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Ebook available to download now or just pre-order? If it's the latter do we know a download date yet?


The Ebook can be downloaded next Friday.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I have the Audio version sitting on my iPod and will start listening to it tomorrow... Not all that exited after the ear rape that was Promethean Sun.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Scorched Earth is also up for preorder at a great price of £30..

http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/scorched_earth.html


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Grabbed them both, also noticed theres 2 short stories available. The Divine Word and Lost sons, from other limited edition anthologies.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't think I'm going to pre-order, I may wait and pick em up at gamesday, not sure if I should even go for Scorched earth, I have a complete collection so far but my interest is waning.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I have the Audio version sitting on my iPod and will start listening to it tomorrow... Not all that exited after the ear rape that was Promethean Sun.


Just started listening to it and its horrible. Not sure I can get through to the end and i'm only on chapter 5. Right now this has surpassed gav thorpes Angels of Darkness as the worst book ever.


----------

